# Fat vs skinny (crankbaits)



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

I was wondering which do you guys use more often and have more confidence in, fat or skinny crankbaits? I use mainly Rapalas and have always leaned towards the longer, thinner type bass cranks like the original floater types, taildancers,x-raps,husky jerks...etc. I realized though while sifting thru a bin of marked down bass cranks at a store that almost all were the fat, short types. I never really used these kinds before except for some big ole deep diver types. I realize that the fatter ones give off more of a wiggle so therefore displace more water. Is that a good thing? Are you supposed to use them in stained water?

Maybe the reason I always see the fat ones marked down is because the skinny ones (Rapalas) dont need to be marked down, they always sell like hotcakes.

Therefore I have to vote for skinny, like me---------NOT


----------



## ccc (Mar 14, 2005)

skinney in the spring rattle traps ,bango lures, rattlin roughes. minnow types. fat in the wamer months may thru oct. bandits. bagleys, big o`s,lots of vibration. Iam going to try for the first time some vibes in the early spring march and april if Ican get out.


----------



## gofeesh (Nov 14, 2006)

Hey sticker,

I tend to use a crank with more displacement in stained water, and less displacement in clearer water. I generally stick to bandit cranks, but that's just my preference.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

This question cannot be answered in the positive for me, as different situations call for different cranks.


----------



## WhiteNitro (May 2, 2006)

As was just mentioned they are for different applications. Some general rules I follow;

Skinny-Cold Water, Clear Water, Use when smaller baitfish present, swift water, deep water(sometimes)

Fat-Warm Weather, Night, Off Color Water, Bluegill/Perch as prey, Shallow Water, Heavy Cover, Light Current, Deep Water-Sometimes


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

i with Hawk.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

when i atually fish for bass if im going to throw a crank it will typically be a fat crank. however i usually only throw cranks in muddy rising water at say wood. in the winter a flat side skinny crank has always been a good producer but i usually throw plastic instead of cranks in the end. does a rattle trap count in this category, i guess so, so if it doesnt have a lip i throw alot of flat cranks


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

This is a good thread, Sticker! Lot of good info here for those who chose to contribute. I tend to go "flat" year round for all the same situations mentioned earlier. Just "my" confidence choice. So my poll choice would be finny!  :G


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

always fatter baits for me when fishing for bass, except for a few cold-water exceptions


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

I did not chose one because I will usually have one of each on my rods. I like to use a fatter crank to cause a reaction strike, and I like a jerkbait when the fish are finicky.


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

WhiteNitro said:


> As was just mentioned they are for different applications. Some general rules I follow;
> 
> Skinny-Cold Water, Clear Water, Use when smaller baitfish present, swift water, deep water(sometimes)
> 
> Fat-Warm Weather, Night, Off Color Water, Bluegill/Perch as prey, Shallow Water, Heavy Cover, Light Current, Deep Water-Sometimes



sounds about right to me


----------



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

i would have to vote on the thin ones. my best crankbaits are flatsides made of ceader or balsa wood they have no rattle. you can get them to run from 2-20 feet and there fun to make to .


----------



## Bass_turd (Jan 14, 2006)

I think which ever bait you have confidence in is the right one to use. I will have to agree that conditions do apply for both but the more confidence you have in a bait (any kind) you will fish it longer and there fore be a better bait for you. I carry both kinds of cranks and try and let the fish decide for me.
IMO I think color is more important than the fat or skinny of a bait. The color is more dependant on the water color. The size of the bait will be determined by the forage in the lake. And time of year would dictate how fast or slow you would want to retrieve your bait. I was always taught "match the hatch".


----------

